# Corner Braces Yes or No?



## Annie4 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm debating corner braces on my chairs. Mostly I just need a place to attach the seat. The seats were originally not actually attached. They just sat over a dowel at the front of the chair. They stayed put fairly well but if you tipped over the chair the seat would fall out. 
I'm thinking I might stick with the dowel on these ones although I did see some brass corner braces that would be easy to install and to use as a base for attaching the seat.

The larger chair doesn't have a dowel. It had some corner pieces that didn't do much to brace since they weren't a particularly good fit. Without these corner pieces though there is nothing to secure the seat to unless I go right through the chair frame with a screw. The seat sits on the back and front, not the sides and these two pieces are rough on all but the side that is facing out so I'm thinking this isn't necessarily a bad idea as long as I pre drill to avoid splitting the wood.
I'm wondering if I "need" to have a corner brace of some type or can I get away with going through the frame and if I do need a corner brace can I just use the brass ones from home depot or are they junk.

I have tried to upload a photo but it keeps saying upload failed


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pictures?

G


----------



## Annie4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi George,
I have tried to post pics about 10 times but it always says "upload failed."


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*failure to upload*



Annie4 said:


> Hi George,
> I have tried to post pics about 10 times but it always says "upload failed."


The forum requirements are rather small, 620 X 480 if I recall. Your problem is probably the photo is too "large" , too many pixels. Just resize it in a resize program and keep within the dimensions...

The new digital cameras/phones are too powerful for posting photos here in my experience....unfortunately. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's some help for posting pictures...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/

And a video...













 








.


----------



## Annie4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is a pic of the smaller chair (there are 7) all finished. It never had corner braces and it has a little dowel at the front to sit the seat over.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/annie4-49230/albums/dining-chairs/21482-small-dining-chair/

The next is the big chair. It actualy does have the little dowel so I can use that to secure the seat. When I started it had small soft wood corner braces that were screwed on. I think they were an after thought since there are no other screws in this chair.
I have completely re glued and re doweled this chair so I'm wondering if these corner braces are necessary.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...irs/21483-captains-chair-stained-but-no-poly/
This pic is not the finished product but it shows the structure fairly well.


----------

